# Unable to install OpenSUSE with Win7



## monkey (Dec 1, 2010)

I have Windows 7 installed with 4 partitions dedicated to it. I left another partition as it is as I wanted to install OpenSUSE 11.3 in it (dual boot my system). But when I tried installing OpenSUSE it failed to read the partitions properly and gave me an error saying that the partitioning program cannot read the partitions on my hard drive. I thought the installation disk is faulty and hence used OpenSUSE 11.2 disk (I used it earlier without any problem). It too gave the same error. 

I tried to manually partition the disk under OpenSUSE installation but its partitioning s/w allows only to format the existing partition. I cannot delete, move or resize it.

I want to know why this is happening? How should I install OpenSUSE now?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Dec 2, 2010)

You said you have 4 partitions, are they all primary ?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2010)

You might use Gparted Live CD and post a screenshot of the partitions. It would reduce the overhead.


----------



## monkey (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I have done some major goof-up as the HDD is fine but is totally inaccessible by any method. It was easier with Win XP but with Win 7 I am not able to assign proper type to partition. After using GParted and experimenting with it I got both Linux and Win7 to work. But now when I connected my external HDD (with 2 partitions) it was not accessible.
So please guys help me achieve dual booting with this (my internal HDD is 500GB):

1. I want to assign 4 partitions to Windows (C=100GB, D=200GB, E=100GB, F=20GB)
2. Rest 80GB goes to Linux
3. My external HDD (400GB) has 2 partitions and it should be accessible with any OS.

I am bit confused with function of Primary, Extended and Logical Partition/Drive and their effect on working of the OSes.

So please help me!!!


----------



## iinfi (Dec 5, 2010)

cud u plz post a screenshot of ur windows 7 disk management? 
is ur windows 7 an OEM one or did u install it urself. do u see a oem and recovery partition. it normally appears on systems with pre-installed Win OSs..correct me if i m wrong.


----------



## monkey (Dec 6, 2010)

@iinfi: I have retail version of Win7.

Also I was forced to reinstall everything as during repartitioning using GParted I accidentally deleted my primary partition (on which Windows was installed). GParted didn't offered me a confirmation before doing so!!! 

Now I have one Primary partition with rest partitions as extended. Linux is installed in one of the logical drive under Extended partition and everything is working fine.


----------

